# Do you watch Iron Chef?



## nolachef (Jan 31, 2008)

Just curious....Do culinary professionals watch Iron Chef?
Why or why not.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. To laugh at Cat Cora. [snicker]

BDL


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, because Morimoto is so freaking amazing and occasionally theres a good local chef that I am familiar with challenging the IC's.


----------



## paulgreen3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Rachael Ray is the most cerebral cooking show on television. ( Kidding) I like Alton Brown.


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

**** yes!
I watch Iron Chef mostly because there will always be a combination, technique or ingredient that's worth seeing. But I cant stand Bobby Flay.

Now, I watch Top Chef just to laugh. Every thursday morning my cooks and I just pick apart all the dish's on the show. I think it's a good mental exercise. 
Although, I think they have to change the title to " top cook"
-ciao


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

yes, mainly to watch morimoto and the new iron chef(not sure of his name)


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

The japanese version was the absolute best though


----------



## chefjake54 (Nov 15, 2007)

I love watching the show because i think its the closest thing on tv to a real night in a restaurant....And I agree with the Top Cook idea


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Re "Top Cook" 

It seems to me this year's "elimination challenges" have all been catering rather than restaurant cooking or cheffing. They show's format rarely tests the ultimate restaurant cook's skill of cooking a perfected dish. And never the chef's skills of designing and perfecting a dish and a menu until most of the contestants and their knives have been sent packing. It's all very ad-hoc and large numbers of servings of very few dishes. Still, speed and palate are at a premium throughout.

****'s Kitchen is the one that gets me. Most of those people, I wouldn't let touch my food.

BDL


----------



## nolachef (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the post.
Next question is would you compete if asked and who would you want to battle?


----------



## chef33 (Apr 7, 2008)

I watch it when possible. Not often anymore as we cancelled our cable last year.

I would absolutely do battle.

& i would pick *Sakai. *

Bobby Flay got lucky. Salsa makin' freak...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. Cat Cora because I'd have a chance against her. Or, Bobby Flay because my style is more New American Bistro than anything else -- plus a lot of barbecue. It would be fun to go head to head. But he or any of the other Iron Chefs (besides Cora) would undoubtedly clean my clock. I think Cora's cooking is very pretty, but it's too diffuse with too much complication on the plate. And, I'd certainly like to work with a protein or mainline vegetable such as corn. 

Are you aware that the choice of IC and "secret ingredient" are the subject of negotiation between the Guest Chef, the network and the IC? That is, the GC doesn't actually choose the Iron Chef, the network does. I'm told that most often the GC and the network discuss possible secret ingredients, with the IC is included in most phases of the discussion. Sometimes the IC suggests the ingredient, which I suppose means the discussion originated with him or her. 

The secret ingredient is never a secret. The "open secret" is that the competitors are given a list of five ingredients -- one of which will be chosen at the time of the shoot. But that's as much of a myth as the idea that the Chairman's related to the Chairman from the Japanese show. My understanding is that long before the day of taping the list has usually been reduced to no more than two related ingredients, and more often than not to one. The contestants have plenty of time to prepare and to decide what speicalty pantry items and equipment they'll need. Think about how expensive it would be to shlepp three hundred pounds of stuff across country for molecular ledgerdemain, and never use it. 

BDL


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

The American Iron Chef is a joke, all scripted. Did you ever notice every time Bobby Flay goes on the mystery ingredient is a southwest something like Buffalo or Chipolte pepper, same with that fat fu#@ Mario, he is soo gross with that greasy ponytail and those fat fingers YUK!.

Kat Kora Well... She is like the Paris Hilton of the food channel, famous for doing nothing.. Can anyone name a restaurant she has cheffed at that got renowned reviews?? ---ding ding not one!! Who she slept with for that gig I would love to know. But then again I am not a lesbian not that there is anything wrong with that.

Morimoto I like, the only real talent there.

Of the old school Iron Chefs I like Sakai the best.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

There is an enormous amount of misinformation posted in this thread.

I have a close friend who was on the original Iron Chef America production team. We've spoken about the show at length. Much of what has been written in this thread is hearsay; urban legend, if you will..........

Yes. The contestants are informed within a number of parameters what the "secret ingredient" may be. Each may designate what specific ingredients and equipment they want in kitchen stadium. The GC does indicate who he/she wishes to challenge weeks in advance, so the IC can plan his/her regular work schedule.

There is significant rehearsal.


----------



## johnbit (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, but the translation is funny.


----------



## nolachef (Jan 31, 2008)

Rsteve

Coming from someone who has just filmed an episode as a GC, You are right about some of your information but not all of it.

As for other Chefs misinformation,they were at least a good read and not claiming to be in the know and have all the answers.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Am I reading correctly, that you were a guest chef? 

What information that I presented was incorrect? I believe that most of the information in the thread that I deemed misinformation was not presented by working chefs, but I certainly will stand corrected if they, indeed, are working chefs and can provide valid attribution to their production knowledge of the TV show.

nolachef, the fact is that all GCs sign a very specific and detailed contract that delineates what they may discuss pre and post production. It's darn near a vow of silence.


----------



## nolachef (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, you read correctly.

All I am saying is that all of your inside info is not correct.

Thats all. I won't go into detail as to which part isn't correct. I just found it amusing that you felt obliged to call a bunch of people (chefs or not) out for being misinformed. Fact is you are misinformed as well. 

So I felt obliged to call you out. 

Come on tell me you wouldn't do the same if you were me. I have read a lot of your old post and threads History tells me you would have chimed in also.

Have a nice day, I hope you've enjoyed this response I've prepared for you.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

ChefTalk members... please refrain from attacking one another and remember that we are here to educate and inform. Feel free to expresses your differences of opinions, but please do so in a constructive manner that maintains a professional decorum.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope you did very well.

And I asked which item is incorrect.

If I am misinformed that I think it's incumbent on you to provide the correct information. The propogation of misinformation serves absolutely no one.

Obliged is derivative while connoting obligation. Your obligation, rather than "calling me out" is to clarify and educate; to provide factual information where there is hearsay. To the best of my knowledge, I provided correct information given to me by a member of Iron Chef America's original production team. You have provided no contrary information; only a verbal negation. Sorry, my friend, but it's weak. 

I would have provided factual information in a manner which would have increased the knowledge base of this forum; yes, in an a manner expressing my own opinion. I simply don't think it's sufficient to say, "I know better," without providing prima facie evidence.

It needs seasoning.:lol:


----------



## nolachef (Jan 31, 2008)

nolachef, the fact is that all GCs sign a very specific and detailed contract that delineates what they may discuss pre and post production. It's darn near a vow of silence.[/QUOTE]

Sound familiar? I hope thats enough seasoning for you. Take it or leave it. believe it or not, either way..... lighten up a little bit Chef you are retired.... relax and enjoy the fruits of your labor...


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

*You're missing: Retired but halfway to 1st base.*:lol:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Post production too? Spill the beans.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Wasn't that recorded by Eric Burdon and War and recently used in the soundtrack of the movie _Remember The Titans_?


----------

